# Add coffee To Go to bakery



## Tlid (7 mo ago)

Hi coffee experts,

I hope it’s allowed to talk about automatics on this forum, but I would like to buy an automatic espresso machine to add a coffee to go option to a bakery.

I have done some research and found the following machines:

WMF Espresso (used at McDonalds)
Schaerer Barista
Eversys different models (brand is used at some Starbucks locations)

These machines are around 3500€ in Europe second hand.

I have also looked at machines more “suitable” for offices and I think the Jura Giga professional series are one of the “best”, eg the X3/X3c which is 1750€ in Europe second hand.

I don’t know how many coffees I will sell, but my primary goal is to sell “nice” flavor coffee, not to expensive for the client, and the machine should be easy to operate. I will do the regular maintenance myself and the machines come with warranty.

Could someone advice me in this journey? Any other brands? Does “automatic porta filter” even make sense?

Thanks! Sou


----------



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Hi Sou, WMF are great brand. For higher price point, I would throw a Rex Royal into the ring. Bravilor Esprecious model is also great from a user point of view since really basic menu on touchscreen. You have to be a little bit more involved in the cleaning process if you want longevity from it. Second hand shouldn't be too pricy and parts tend to be fairly cheap and accessible since Bravilor make almost all parts in house in Netherlands.
Jura are also very good customer facing machines but repairs are trickier and much harder to get parts for


----------



## Tlid (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the great reply! Never heard of both brands, so I just looked them up second hand. I didn’t find a Rex Royal. I did find a couple of Esprecious’ which are sold for approx €2500. What would your advise be between an Esprecious and eg a Jura X3? Both second hand. I found a Jura X3 with a complete maintenance just done and warranty for approx €2000.


----------



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Honestly, both machines will make very good coffee for automatic bean to cup machines. Little pros and cons below might help with decision:
Bravilor Esprecious:
Pros

Very customisable in terms of coffee taste & grind
UI on touchscreen is very intuitive. You can problem solve on the menu, add custom backgrounds, re arrange menu to host different drinks
Cheap parts and fairly easy to fix when breakdowns occur (if you are somewhat handy)
Easy to clean daily, and menu screen has step by step cleaning instructions
Sercing can be carried out by yourself. Bravilor have good step by step YouTube videos to follow
Cons

Grinder needs adjusting and isn't the easiest process. You will need to research this and have a set of accurate scales to achieve a good extraction
Depending on model, uses vending ingredients for milk & chocolate. Milk powder will have to be a premium brand such as Milfresh Gold to get a good taste (but will never be as good as fresh milk)
Will need to be plumbed in

Jura X3
Pros

No need for plumbing since has water tank
Water tank capacity is high
No need for grinder calbration - can use straight out the box
Thermoblock milk heating - uses fresh milk
Very little calibration and works well with factory setting on most beans
Cons

Coffee taste is set - very little changes can be made for better extraction
When problems arrise, parts are expensive and not easy to install and fit yourself - you will need a Jura engineer
(from personal experience) Machine does not last as long and will deteriorate quicker in quality
Extra daily cleaning steps since it is fresh milk
Servicing will have to be carried out by Jura engineer


Hope this helps with decision


----------

